# falmouth or whareham pd



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

does anyone have any info on iether of these departments for summer positions... if they are good places to work and what they have u doing ??


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

:sb: t: But I must say that I cannot believe how lazy some people are with spelling and grammar, I don't usually complain about this because god knows I am not the best at spelling or grammar, Dunny will attest to that and god knows she has pointed it out more than once :wink:

Members of this board might be more inclined to provide you with an answer if you show a little more effort in what you are posting. Are you really that pressed for time that you could not capitalize where needed and spell out the word "you" not to mention hitting the spell check button after you completed your post?


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

I am pretty sure both departments have done away with their summer officer programs. I am nearly certain that Wareham wouldn't hire anyone that can't spell the name of the town. ?whareham?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Gil, perhaps we could raffle a free copy of "Strunk and White" to the grammatically challenged!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Nah, it's cheap enough to just grab a copy.... 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/020530902X/103-7070273-0154225?v=glance


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Last year Wareham started accepting applications for summer specials in late December/early January and they work from Memorial Day to Labor Day. The pay was around the $11-12 range,and the officer is responsible for buying all of their own equipment (including firearm). In Wareham the specials predominately conduct walking/bike patrols in the center of town and on Onset Beach. I think I remember hearing that they are also eligible for details (if none of the regulars want them). Keep an eye on the Massachusetts Listings Forum on this board usually the summer jobs get posted once they are advertised.

I really don't know anything about Falmouth, sorry.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Wareham hires specials for the summers and they are currently looking for qualified individuals. The pay is 14.50 -15.50 an hour based on experience. There are also many details available throughout the summer for these officers.


----------

